# Jumping Critique



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't have a critique for you, it's been too long since I jumped and I was never super advanced anyway. But I wanted to say that I love how relaxed he looks. I know showjumping is a speed event, but I hate seeing horses who are super hyped up and their riders are hauling on their mouths to keep them under control.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, another non-jumper venturing a critique. why oh why ? 

what I see is that you look a bit pitched forward, and a bit precarious in the sense of perhaps being leveraged off your knee a bit , so that if the hrose were to stop, you'd go over his head. I don't know why I see this, or if it's accurate, but it's my impression.

maybe it's that you are not openning and closing enough from the hip?

is it typical to not sit down between jumps for show jumping? stay in two point the whole time?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a jumper either, per say.. but I have jumped a handful of times.

Your arms look a little stiff. It may not affect you now since the jumps are still on the small side, but as you get bigger it'll cause more problems


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

If I had a young, green horse that had been rushing jumps, I might have done the same thing as the OP at her horse's first outing since the problem was fixed...gotten up off my horse's back, left him alone and cantered around a very small course to give him confidence. OP- I think you did a good job, if that was your goal. Now that your horse doesn't rush, adjustability is very important. I would concentrate on rhythm, pace, and the quality of your canter. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## abbierose1656 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, with this particular horse, he gets even more worried and anxious when i sit down and get in his way. It was definitely my goal to just let him to his job and not make him even more nervous. I do agree my arms were stiff, i was nervous and i always tense up when i think he's gonna do something crazy. Also, thanks for commenting on how relaxed he looks! It sure did take a lot of hard work to get there, and he always ends up making time, although it looks like we are going sooo slow Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

no critique from me. just want to say that he just makes it look all so effortless like hes just on a stroll in the park. yall both look very relaxed and confident


----------



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

First off, you had a nice, steady pace and your leg stayed in place nicely. The round looked smooth. As for critique, I would say to bring your elbows in closer to your body, bring your hands together slightly and make sure you follow the movement by opening and closing at the elbow. Your upper body was really stiff, not flowing withe the movement of the horse. Also, you might try keeping your half seat a little lower, so that the fabric of your breeches just almost brushes the saddle but isn't quite there. You are sort of between half seat and two-point for this ride, and I think you are compensating for it with a stiff arm/upper body. Your physical body is going up and down with the movement instead of holding in place with your leg, so you stiffen the upper body so that the movement doesn't pass into your horse's mouth. Relax, lower your seat slightly (you don't need to actually sit the canter, just lower your half seat a hair) and allow your elbows to open and close with his movement to keep a steady hold. That would be my opinion, anyhoo.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You have certainly succeeded in quieting him. If he was rushing, he isn't anymore. If you are satisfied with this, then, I guess, you are finished.
Personally, I would take him one step further and really Dressage him this winter. He looks both a little strung out and as if he is going through the motions over the fences. Also, at this relaxed pace, you both should be hitting dead center over the verticals and you were both a little sloppy. I would like to see him more in frame and more obedient. It's a prettier picture and IMHO, could be the difference between ribbons.
YOU need work without stirrups and on the flat in half seat, including lateral work in half seat.
Congratulations on fixing your problem. =D


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You remind me a lot of Cowboy and myself when I first got him. I see tons of potential here. Your boy takes these little jumps with ease, and he does seem to be quite relaxed. Your position is not defensive, and you seem very kind to him. Wonderful team!

Now that you've got the hitches worked out, I would start working on the little stuff. Refine your flatwork, really get him to collect and adjust his stride. Be careful not to push him too hard, though - a horse who used to rush will pick it up again if they feel overfaced. Overall, I thought it was a wonderful round!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Corporal said:


> YOU need work without stirrups and on the flat in half seat, including lateral work in half seat.


In my opinion, doing lateral work- a benefit for the horse- in a half seat would be throwing away one of the most important aids, the full use of a rider's seat. Working without stirrups and in a half seat, is a benefit for the rider. All are good suggestions for exercises, but would be best practiced at different times.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the soft and quiet round, good job especially with the difficulties you've been having. 

One thing I would like to point out that is at 1:15 you took that corner on the wrong lead. Make sure that you are on the correct lead before going around a corner, not only for the sake of being 'correct' but also to help keep your horse's balance and confidence while in the ring. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

You two seem like a great team! It's good to see that you fixed his rushing problem, in some local shows around here in jumpers you'll see people intentionally rushing their horses to jumps and that accomplishes nothing but bad habits. You looked a little tense (though that's already been mentioned). I love that you are in a half seat the entire time staying off of your horses back and not 'driving' him forward. Overall I think it was great.


----------

